# Another addition to our diet,maybe........



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Ok so our supermarkets are full of weird stuff ,some that we can`t even pronounce and some so loaded with chemicals that makes us glow in the dark ,now we could have another culinary addition ,horse meat, that is if our congress allows it.What do you think?.
Congress Is Working To Get Horses From Stables Onto Dinner Tables
http://start.att.net/player/article...orking_to_get_horses_from_stables_ont-smnewsy


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

I see nothing wrong with eating horses.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

I'd have to be real hungry to eat Trigger.  I'm getting more turned off on meat the older I get. Don't like the cruel way they are treated. ranchers and farmers use to be kinder to their animals. And they wee cleaner. 

But I still eat it sometimes. Hubby likes his meat.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Meerkat said:


> I'd have to be real hungry to eat Trigger.  I'm getting more turned off on meat the older I get. Don't like the cruel way they are treated. ranchers and farmers use to be kinder to their animals. And they wee cleaner.
> 
> But I still eat it sometimes. Hubby likes his meat.


I don't know a single Rancher that mistreat his animals. They want them to be healthy and thrive. Otherwise they don't sell well and cost the Rancher money. Feed lots I don't like, they are cramped together in small dirt lot that isn't cleaned until the steers are sent to the slaughter house.
. That's not the rancher.


----------



## bugoutbob (Nov 11, 2012)

Horse is tasty enough though to tends to be lean and dry.

It's funny how we grow used to they idea of what is and isn't food. In SE Asia I ate things I never would have considered in Canada. Most of it I enjoyed.

Tell someone that yo are going to eat Fido, or Fluffy or Trigger here causes people to have a fit, in other parts of the world they have no such issues.

I don't think either is "right" or "wrong" ... just different


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

terri9630 said:


> I don't know a single Rancher that mistreat his animals. They want them to be healthy and thrive. Otherwise they don't sell well and cost the Rancher money. Feed lots I don't like, they are cramped together in small dirt lot that isn't cleaned until the steers are sent to the slaughter house.
> . That's not the rancher.


 I wasn't talking about your run of the mill ranchers as I said they are kind to their animals. I was speaking of large corporation owned facilities.

I went to an auction about 15 yr.s ago. Those animals not only had infected sores all over them but the poor little bull was kicked all over the place by a worker there.Sliding around in diarrea horrible smelling feces. I bought the bull for $6 and ended up spending almost $400 on it trying to keep it alive not knowing it had to have colestrum or mothers milk. So even some of the ranchers are not what they use to be. My vet siad I was foolish to keep spending when it was too late.

I took the 150lb.baby bull into the bathroom and finally accidently put it out of its misery. I put the feeding tube in its lung instead of throat and drowned the poor thing. Its head was too heavy for me to hold and feed at same time and it was cold outside. First i tried to keep it warm till hubby came hoem to help me lift it and sat on ground with frozen butt and used hair dryer under blanket on it. 
Sometimes it is cruel to be kind.


----------



## ClemKadiddlehopper (Aug 15, 2014)

terri9630 said:


> I don't know a single Rancher that mistreat his animals. They want them to be healthy and thrive. Otherwise they don't sell well and cost the Rancher money. Feed lots I don't like, they are cramped together in small dirt lot that isn't cleaned until the steers are sent to the slaughter house.
> . That's not the rancher.


Absolutely, this is the case. Feed lots/cafos are where the crap is. Small farmers could not make a living if they didn't treat their livestock better than their grandkids. My egg customers get their eggs strictly at the whim of my hens. Sometimes, like now, all they get is a few eggs and lots of pictures of broody hens. They pay extra for the privilege of waiting long periods of time for enough eggs to make a delivery. I make sure they get exactly what they pay for; no cheating.

Back to horse meat.

I wouldn't eat horse unless it was specifically raised to be eaten. Horse owners treat their horses with all manner of wormers on way to grand a time scale. Horses also tend to get treated with lots of pain killers and such if they are in the performance category.

I would however, eat my own horses. They are completely organic, no wormers, no medications; just plain healthy. Although there is a strong emotional attachment, there is just no way that I would send my old endurance horse to the glue factory. She put in her time, has had a good many retirement years, but one more winter will be too much.

I don't like waste, so she will be going into the freezer after a quick end and not knowing its coming. She will feed dogs, chickens and us if need be.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

bugoutbob said:


> Horse is tasty enough though to tends to be lean and dry.
> 
> It's funny how we grow used to they idea of what is and isn't food. In SE Asia I ate things I never would have considered in Canada. Most of it I enjoyed.
> 
> ...


Someone told me that when they were riding the train in Asia, a couple men who were in her car invited her to sit with them. They ordered all kinds of strange food which she ate. The one thing that was odd for her was chicken feet. She said it was spicy, but the idea of eating chicken feet was hard to imagine, for her.

I grew up eating chicken feet. When we slaughtered chickens and fried them for a meal, the feet were a part of it. Most people cannot imagine. I would eat them, but haven't in many years.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

weedygarden said:


> Someone told me that when they were riding the train in Asia, a couple men who were in her car invited her to sit with them. They ordered all kinds of strange food which she ate. The one thing that was odd for her was chicken feet. She said it was spicy, but the idea of eating chicken feet was hard to imagine, for her.
> 
> I grew up eating chicken feet. When we slaughtered chickens and fried them for a meal, the feet were a part of it. Most people cannot imagine. I would eat them, but haven't in many years.


I've never eaten chicken feet but they make a great stock.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Meerkat said:


> I wasn't talking about your run of the mill ranchers as I said they are kind to their animals. I was speaking of large corporation owned facilities.


You said farmers and ranchers. You said nothing of corporations. There have been laws passed since you bought that calf so animals that are sick and weak can't go through the sale barn. If they can't walk to-through-from the ring they can't be sold. A 150lb calf should have been able to drink out of a bucket.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

weedygarden said:


> Someone told me that when they were riding the train in Asia, a couple men who were in her car invited her to sit with them. They ordered all kinds of strange food which she ate. The one thing that was odd for her was chicken feet. She said it was spicy, but the idea of eating chicken feet was hard to imagine, for her.
> 
> I grew up eating chicken feet. When we slaughtered chickens and fried them for a meal, the feet were a part of it. Most people cannot imagine. I would eat them, but haven't in many years.


 Me too souce meat and pig ears and pickled pigs feet.  Chitlin cracklin cornbread , canned brains, pork skins etc,etc,etc,. I haven't ate any of this since I was a kid.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

terri9630 said:


> You said farmers and ranchers. You said nothing of corporations. There have been laws passed since you bought that calf so animals that are sick and weak can't go through the sale barn. If they can't walk to-through-from the ring they can't be sold. A 150lb calf should have been able to drink out of a bucket.


 It is hard to walk when your sliding around in crap and being kicked all over the place. The calf wasn't 150 he grew to that in less that a month although he was sickly. He was only a few days old when I bought him.

He never had his mothers milk so vet did what she could and for awhile even she thought it might live. he grew faster than a weed then he got to where he couldn't stand up.
I have no reason to lei the truth is hard enough to take.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> Me too souce meat and pig ears and pickled pigs feet.  Chitlin cracklin cornbread , canned brains, pork skins etc,etc,etc,. I haven't ate any of this since I was a kid.


All good stuff! Well, never ate any brains, but the rest are good, when cooked right.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

weedygarden said:


> All good stuff! Well, never ate any brains, but the rest are good, when cooked right.


 Mama told us the brains were sausage. I feel for it till I learned to read.


----------



## Danil54 (May 8, 2017)

Meerkat, we bought our two bulls from the auction barn too at only a few days old. I really don't know what they received from momma before they got run thru, but both were sickly with scours. Took us months to get them healthy. . . bottle feeding, pouring down milk of magnesium, and antibiotics. It was on one of those bottle feeding nights in the rain that I broke my ankle in three places. . . one even had to get tubed a couple times. It was very rough I know. They did both survive which was amazing. That was back in 2012. Both are still around.


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

When I was a teenager, I had a horse, and all us with horses knew that the price of a horse in the sale barn was "by the pound" -- although it was never said that way in public -- because there were people then buying up horses to ship to Europe for meat. The problem with that is that a perfectly good riding horse with no health issues might be slaughtered for meat because it's got a lot of meat on his bones. I would be cautious and only sell a horse to an individual, just to make sure it wasn't going for slaughter.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

If im not mistaken we ship them to Mexico and Canada to be slaughtered. That said Wendy's admitted that they use beef with 40 percent filler. Some of that filler is horse meat. I broke my first horse Cody when i was 12. He was a great horse, no way i could eat him, but someone elses......... Id eata cat too but no dogs! Just doesn't seam right.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Danil54 said:


> Meerkat, we bought our two bulls from the auction barn too at only a few days old. I really don't know what they received from momma before they got run thru, but both were sickly with scours. Took us months to get them healthy. . . bottle feeding, pouring down milk of magnesium, and antibiotics. It was on one of those bottle feeding nights in the rain that I broke my ankle in three places. . . one even had to get tubed a couple times. It was very rough I know. They did both survive which was amazing. That was back in 2012. Both are still around.


Scours can be caused by stress, changes in diet, changes in weather, rich grass or hay. It can be deadly if you can't stop it, they get dehydrated quickly.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

My wifes new buck got scours from eating hay that was to green about 3 weeks ago. He snapped out of it pretty quick. Tuff little fellow!


----------

